# Fresh Yellowtail!!!



## padronman (Aug 9, 2015)

DSC_0315.JPG



__ padronman
__ Aug 9, 2015






Smoking up some fresh yellowtail.  Brined for 24 hours. Rinsed well.  Added a little of my rub and into the smoker for 1.5 to 2 hours.  Going to make Fish Dip out of it YUMMMMMMM. Smoking with a small chunk of Pecan.













DSC_0314.JPG



__ padronman
__ Aug 9, 2015






Enjoying a Firestone Walker Pale 31 to make it all worth while!!


----------



## padronman (Aug 9, 2015)

It's looking good and smelling fantastic!!!   Firming up nice.  Maybe another 1/2 hour

Scott


----------



## padronman (Aug 9, 2015)

Almost there!!!!​


----------



## padronman (Aug 9, 2015)

DSC_0321.JPG



__ padronman
__ Aug 9, 2015






 All done and cooling now.  Will make some fish dip for crackers by the pool!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 9, 2015)

Those look beautiful to eat as they are! Great stuff! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2015)

I am jealous!

Yellowtail is a great fish when you can get your hands on it.  Especially fresh off the boat!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tasty looking smoke!


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 10, 2015)

never had pacific yellowtail, except in sushi, looks tasty! I do mostly great lakes stuff, salmon, trout, and whitefish.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 10, 2015)

Love yellowtail!  Blackened, grilled, smoked, and even sashimi style!

I just came home with a LOT of mangrove snapper and yellowtail after spending a week in Florida.  

While in Florida, I fell in LOVE with the smoked fish dip!  I'd love a recipe if you have one that's good.


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 10, 2015)

pacific yellowtail are a different animal (literally) than the yellowtail you are thinking of, from the keys.

the pacific yellowtail usually means either one of two jack species, close to a greater amberjack.

yellowtail snapper is a snapper species, delicious as all get-out, and very abundant in the keys and carribean as a whole.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 10, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> pacific yellowtail are a different animal (literally) than the yellowtail you are thinking of, from the keys.
> 
> the pacific yellowtail usually means either one of two jack species, close to a greater amberjack.
> 
> yellowtail snapper is a snapper species, delicious as all get-out, and very abundant in the keys and carribean as a whole.


I had no idea!  After the google search, I see a big difference between the 2.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tropics (Aug 10, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Love yellowtail!  Blackened, grilled, smoked, and even sashimi style!
> 
> I just came home with a LOT of mangrove snapper and yellowtail after spending a week in Florida.
> 
> While in Florida, I fell in LOVE with the smoked fish dip!  I'd love a recipe if you have one that's good.


Ingredients

    6-8 ounces smoked fish, picked over for stray bones and then
    finely chop. I used Smoked Porgies 
    8 oz cream cheese
    1/2 tsp Mustard Powder
    2 Heaping Tbspn mayo ( Helmans)
    1 1/2 Rounded Tbspn sour cream
    1 Tbspn Capers Chopped & (Drained)
    1/2 tspn fresh Dill Chopped
    Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste  

   Soften cream cheese, mix in all the other ingredients except the fish,add
 fish after every thing is smooth. Refrigerate for a few hours serve with your 
 favorite cracker.

CB This comes out very good,give it a try.

Richie

Up this way we have Yellowtail Flounder.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Tropics!  I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 10, 2015)

thats close to a recipe we use... although I typically have smoked salmon or steelhead in mine, its good! I also put some green onion in mine.


----------



## tropics (Aug 10, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> thats close to a recipe we use... although I typically have smoked salmon or steelhead in mine, its good! I also put some green onion in mine.


That sounds good also,being on the east coast,I get all salt water fish.

Richie


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 10, 2015)

I try to make yearly trips to the keys for fishing... though I've been slacking the last two with a pregnant wife and newborn.... I vow to hit the keys again next year. One good trip and I have enough salty fish for the year.


----------

